# document attestation for VISA appln



## GT India (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi friends,

i have found following information in DIBP website on document check list. could anyone please confirm the same based on your experience on VISA processing.

*"Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
You must provide documents to support your application for this visa. We can make a decision using the information you provide when you lodge your application. It is in your interest to provide as much information as possible with your application.

All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless specifically requested to do so by the department. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations."*

as per this information, it is asked to submit certified copies of original documents, does this means that we need to attest all documents that we uploading for VISA applications (all employment/education/age proof/ACS related documents?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yes, preferably....
you can get this attested by a notary/gazetted officer...if possible color printouts, notarized and scanned..


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> yes, preferably....
> you can get this attested by a notary/gazetted officer...if possible color printouts, notarized and scanned..


kingcantona and other members, 

I have some questions here.

1. Why notarize? they have clearly mentioned to use certified copies, right? 
2. From time and again, I understand that forum members advise to get color copies and upload them, asked to notarize only if they're black and white copies. Does that still hold good? 
3. Attesting "Certified copy of original" - Can we do this ourselves?
3.a . If Yes, then should the family members attest their corresponding docs ?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

skksundar said:


> kingcantona and other members,
> 
> I have some questions here.
> 
> ...


Color scanned copy is just fine......that's what I uploaded...


----------



## GT India (Nov 30, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> Color scanned copy is just fine......that's what I uploaded...


you mean colour scanned copy of the document without attestation (by govt gazetted officer)? please confirm.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

There are 3 options available here:

1. Colour Scanned Copy without attestation (I use this for documents with many pages e.g. Bank statement)
2. Colour scanned copy with attestation (I used this for documents with few pages i.e. 1-2 pages)
2. Black and white copy which MUST be certified (I never used this. There is no point in using it. Why would I scan black/white copy when I can scan colour copy).

My opinion is to use Black/White copy only if the Original of the Document in question is only available in black (e.g. an old document).

Cheers.


----------



## GT India (Nov 30, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> There are 3 options available here:
> 
> 1. Colour Scanned Copy without attestation (I use this for documents with many pages e.g. Bank statement)
> 2. Colour scanned copy with attestation (I used this for documents with few pages i.e. 1-2 pages)
> ...


thanks for the update.

1. could you please confirm what can be done on bank statement generated through net-banking or received from banks as a soft copy(eg. excel or notepad file)? is this also needs to be attested and scanned? Also, on employment related file which we have it received from employer as soft color copies, does this also needed to be attested or can directly use these files for upload?


could you also please confirm whether we need to upload spouse's/child's passport copy when we apply VISA initially during paying fees or do we have time till our file is assigned CO to upload (i.e 4 to 6 weeks).?

thanks
GT


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

1. For bank statement, what I did was to print the statement online...then I took the printed copy to the bank to be stamped and signed by a bank official. Then I uploaded colour scan it without attestation.
But I think even without taking the printed statement to the bank for bank official's signature and stamp, it will still suffice. DIBP will not hesitate to call your bank (through the local embassy/commission) if they want to clarify anything.

2. After application has been submitted (and paid), links for document upload appears in your immiaccount for you to upload all "evidence". e.g Evidence of Age, Evidence of English e.t.c. The link is in immiaccount for every applicant in your application. It is at this point that you ideally upload ALL document evidence. You cannot upload these documents during initial visa submission and you SHOULD NOT wait till CO contacts you before upload them.

Cheers.


----------



## GT India (Nov 30, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> 1. For bank statement, what I did was to print the statement online...then I took the printed copy to the bank to be stamped and signed by a bank official. Then I uploaded colour scan it without attestation.
> But I think even without taking the printed statement to the bank for bank official's signature and stamp, it will still suffice. DIBP will not hesitate to call your bank (through the local embassy/commission) if they want to clarify anything.
> 
> 2. After application has been submitted (and paid), links for document upload appears in your immiaccount for you to upload all "evidence". e.g Evidence of Age, Evidence of English e.t.c. The link is in immiaccount for every applicant in your application. It is at this point that you ideally upload ALL document evidence. You cannot upload these documents during initial visa submission and you SHOULD NOT wait till CO contacts you before upload them.
> ...


is it really needed spouse/child passport number when lodging an application till fee payment?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys,

I have a question here! Should I get the documents notarized or its attestation it's enough???


----------

